# Blue and Black Babies



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

I have 18 babies. 7 blues and 11 blacks. The mom is a Blue Dumbo the dad is a Black Hairless. Please email me if interested.
[email protected]


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you have a website as you're a breeder?


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

I don't as of right now.

and I have pictures if you would like to see them.


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

These babies will be ready to go home around June 6th. 7 of them are on hold til then. I'm keeping 2. The other 9 are still looking for homes. I am located in southern PA.

If anyone is interested please let me know ASAP. 

Thanks,
Alexis


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

any dumbo rex females?  Where in south PA are you? I'm in Absecon, NJ about 15 minutes from Atlantic City. Can you post pictures of the babies and parents please? I would love another little girl to round out my five!


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

sorry...the only ones I have left are Black standard ear standard coats with white on their bellys.


----------

